# Lottery is Done



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

No muzzy, rifle, or fall turkey tag for me this year. 0-3 baby. Is it 2009 yet????


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> No muzzy, rifle, or fall turkey tag for me this year. 0-3 baby. Is it 2009 yet????


I better not c u driving around come deer season then!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Fisky, I promise I'll let you take pictures with my deer and turkey


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

jwdinius1 said:


> > No muzzy, rifle, or fall turkey tag for me this year. 0-3 baby. Is it 2009 yet????
> 
> 
> I better not c u driving around come deer season then!!!!! :beer: :beer:


Oh I'll be driving around, but the decoy trailer will be behind me. I should have plenty of scouters for me :lol:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

bretts said:


> Fisky, I promise I'll let you take pictures with my deer and turkey


No thanks. I am not interested in being in pictures of basket racks. And hens don't mean as much to me as they do to you.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I got shot down for a fall license too. In the remaining unit


----------

